
Ask HN: Will prediction competitions become mainstream? - devchris10
Some examples:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;oraclerank.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;06&#x2F;23&#x2F;facebook-tests-forecast-an-app-for-making-predictions-about-world-events-like-covid-19&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kaggle.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.augur.net&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gjopen.com&#x2F;challenges
======
verdverm
As much as sports and fantasy betting would be my guess.

